# R.I.P. Jean Prodromidès



## Prodromides

It is with utmost regret to inform TC of the passing of Jean Prodromidès (the composer whose surname I use here @ TC as my user name) over a month ago on March 17th, 2016.

https://www.deadfamous.info/jean-prodromides-french-composer-died-at-88

Prodromidès represents, for me, the ultimate crossover artist between my 2 main areas of interest: music for film & TV and absolute music composition.

May he rest in peace and may his music live on to reach more listeners.


----------



## Figleaf

Prodomides, thank you for introducing me to this excellent composer. I like Les Perses very much. I actually had no idea that its composer was still living until this year, which is rather sad. Which of his other works would you recommend for someone who isn't that keen on film music?


----------



## Prodromides

Thank you, Figleaf, for your interest.

I do have several recommendations, but all of them are on out-of-print media.
If one still owns a turntable and is not averse to vinyl, I recommend locating a 1981 Chant du Monde disc which contains the 1977 orchestral/choral work _Le livre des Katuns_.
As for CDs, I recommend his 1989 opera _La Noche Triste_ which was issued via the Ades label in 1991.
You can read more about my input on Prodromidès here:

http://www.talkclassical.com/20127-vintage-french-opera-albums.html?highlight=ballif


----------



## metalbiff

Excellent composer indeed. They will be missed but the music lives on!


----------

